# Pepper's (Leptigen) Rebirth



## Pepper (Apr 13, 2004)

OK, I received my Letigen Rebirth. Thanks to TP and to Avant for selecting me to participate in this test.

According to the lable, I should take between 3 and 4 servings a day, so i am going to go with 4. I will take 1 scoop 30 minutes before by 4 non-shake meals.

My journaling will improve substantially early next week. The tax deadline has me swamped and to make matters worse, we had to move out of our house for the week for some major repairs.

I will do my "official" measurements on Saturday, but in general, I am 6-4 and weigh approximately 290 lbs. I estimate my body fat percentage to be around 25% but will get this checked via calipers ASAP.

So...off we go...I excited about this. I have been happy with the original Leptigen and am anxious to see what the new product will do....stay tuned.....


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Pepper, what's going on man?

Good luck with the Leptigen!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 13, 2004)

Good luck, Pepper 

You are successful in other areas of your life and I'm sure you will succeed with this as well


----------



## Pepper (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, P-Funk & Butterfly

OK, here is a list of other stuff I am taking. I assume that TP wants me to change nothing else except addd the L-Rebirth but just in case...

ALA
CLA
Multi-Vitamin
Fish Oil
ZMA (each night + melatonin occassionally)
Chromium Picolinate (which appears to be worthless)
Ephedra (occassionally to wake my butt up)
EDIT: Green Tea Extract 

Of course, I use glutamine and some creatine.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2004)

Good luck Pepper


----------



## Pepper (Apr 13, 2004)

Question for TP...in the package with the L-Rebirth was some Sesathin. I had not heard of this previously, but looked it up and it sounds interesting. I am assuming since this was sent to me that it is a part of the trial and will use it. Correct?


----------



## Pepper (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, and I'd like to state for the record that my body fat percentage is so high b/c of George W. Bush and b/c of this, I am voting for Kerry.


----------



## Cate (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Oh, and I'd like to state for the record that my body fat percentage is so high b/c of George W. Bush and b/c of this, I am voting for Kerry.



 I needed a good laugh this morning!

I take it you are a Cubs fan?? You live in IL? I work a rooftop that a friend owns during the games.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

Good luck Pepper, look forward to watching your testing of this!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 13, 2004)

Good luck, Pepper.  I'll be starting my own rebirth log in the next few days.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Oh, and I'd like to state for the record that my body fat percentage is so high b/c of George W. Bush and b/c of this, I am voting for Kerry.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey Pepper!

The workmen finish your house yet?  I need some support, im startin' my Rebirth log tomorrow.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 19, 2004)

Yep...I am back in the house and done with tax season.

I weighed in this morning at 295 lbs. I will start logging everything now....

7 am: Rebirth
7:30 : Protein Shake 360 cals, 48 P, 26 carb, 4 Fat
10 am: Rebirth
10:30: 2 peices of BJ's Chicken Breast, 1 CLA 270 cals, 34 protein, 15 fat, 2 carb + one cap Sesathin

__
Workout
___
1:30 100% Whey (2 scoops), 14 SeaPak shrimp (340 cals, 62 protein, 8 fat, 5 carb) + Sesathin (which tastes like ass)

will edit through out the day


----------



## Pepper (Apr 19, 2004)

Photos  and measurments coming tonight. I'll leave one measurement out so you guys won't feel inadequate, but will post the others.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Photos  and measurments coming tonight. I'll leave one measurement out so you guys won't feel inadequate, but will post the others.




don't know that posting your shoe size will make anyone feel inadequate.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Pepper (Apr 19, 2004)

OK...measurements...all of these are cold/unflexed

Stomach 46 in 
chest 50 in
neck 18.75
bicep 17.75 (right) 18.25 (left) (i made her do that again b/c of the difference)
quad 28.25 (right) 28.0 (left)
calf 19.75 (right) 19.25 (left)


----------



## Pepper (Apr 20, 2004)

it won't let me edit yesterday's food post anymore, so here are the totals:
Cal 1940
Protein 312 (64%)
Fat 51 (23%)
Carb 63 (13%)

Three spoons of Rebirth + 2 caps of Sesathin

Wake up Weight 4/20: 293.8

OK, I wanted to wait a bit on comments to give some time but here is what I have noticed. I have noticed a noticable increase in hunger. It is difficult to put into to words but I do feel my metabolism has increased a bit.

I had my first battle with nighttime acid reflux in over a year. I don't know that either product had anything to do with that, but I am keeping an eye on the Sesathin as I took a capful right before bed.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 20, 2004)

*Meals 4/20*

Diet Log: 4/20

7:30am Rebirth
8:00am 1/2 cup lf cottage cheese with low-carb granola + 1 scoop Pro Complex + 1 CLA
339 cals, 43 P, 10 F, 20 carb (total, not net)
2 BJ's Chicken Breasts, ff cheese, 3 cups brocolli,  4 tbsp ranch dressing 680 cals, 54 P, 48 F, 10 C (ok, the ranch was a mistake)
1/2 cup lf cottage cheese w/lc granola 200 cals, 15 P, 8 F, 18 C
LEG WORKOUT
Rebirth then 7 oz chicken breast, 2 pat butter, brocolli, ff cheese 490 cals, 63 P, 12 F, 8 carb (followed by Sesathin)
Rebirth + 2 scoops 100% Whey 220 cals, 44 P, 4 F, 4 C

*Total for the day: 1932 cals, 220 P (46%), 91 F (42% effin Ranch!), 60 C (12%)* 

Diet was a little "off" today. Total calories are ok, but need to even out better. Took the day off and that threw me. I still say I _feel_ like my metabolism is in high gear (or at least higher gear.) The proof will be on the scales as time goes on b/c my diet is the same as it was for the last three months.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 21, 2004)

4/21 wake up weight 292.2

I think the downward trend of my weight is encouraging, however, my weight tends to flucate a good bit. For it to be down the day after "leg day" is so rare that I don't think I can recall it happening.

While I am sure some of the weight loss is water and some just a temporary flucation, I do feel that I am in 'the zone" and am burning fat again. Time will tell. 

Took Sesathin before bed last night with no reflux. At this point, I am concluding the reflux was just stress related.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 21, 2004)

Lookin good, Pepper! 

And hey, isnt Rebirth friggin tasty?


----------



## Pepper (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Lookin good, Pepper!
> 
> And hey, isnt Rebirth friggin tasty?



What's weird about that is that I hated it the first time. Either I got used to it or it was not shaken before my first helping and got less flavoring. I do like it now though.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> What's weird about that is that I hated it the first time. Either I got used to it or it was not shaken before my first helping and got less flavoring. I do like it now though.





Maybe im just used to eating really bland stuff... like 4 months straight of brown rice and chicken.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 21, 2004)

*Meals 4/21*


Leptigen + 100% Whey shake with 1/4 cup oats 295 cals, 46.5 P, 5.5 F, 17.5 C
sesathin + chicken and FF Cheese 520 cals, 79 P, 20 F, 8 C
Leptigen + shrimp + CLA/Fish Oil 220 cals, 27 P, 10 F, 1.5 C
5 oz chicken + cheese 434.4 cals, 53.6 P, 21.2 F, 4 C
leptigen + 5 oz chicken, lc tortilla, ff cheese, fish oil 330 cals, 38 P, 9.7 F, 17.3 C
leptigen/sesathin + 1CLA + 2 fish oil + LC granola + LF cottage cheese 229.2 cals ,15.3 P, 10.8 F, 18.1 C 
[/list=1]

Hope this adds up to the following total:
1998 cals
259.4 P (53%)
74 F (33.6%)
66 C (12.4%


----------



## Pepper (Apr 22, 2004)

4.22 wake up weight 293.0

Well, my initial impression is that Rebirth has helped re-fire my metabolism. It has not helped me with my strength in the gym (not that it is supposed to.) I am getting weaker, I guess I should expect that with my cals around 2000 a day. I was at least 4000 when I was putting up the big bench press numbers.

I guess I am just frustrated. My body fat is higher, like a power lifter, yet I can't move the weight anymore. I am in "no man's land." I am really hopeful that Rebirth works as advertised and as it appears to work in the short time I have been on it.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> 4.22 wake up weight 293.0
> 
> Well, my initial impression is that Rebirth has helped re-fire my metabolism. It has not helped me with my strength in the gym (not that it is supposed to.) I am getting weaker, I guess I should expect that with my cals around 2000 a day. I was at least 4000 when I was putting up the big bench press numbers.
> ...



Give it time. 

Personally, i always tend to evaluate things too soon... i want immediate results, or i start questioning what im doing.  You can probably tell that from all the random comments in my rebirth journal.   After a month, though, im confident we'll be noticing results.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Give it time.
> 
> Personally, i always tend to evaluate things too soon... i want immediate results, or i start questioning what im doing.  You can probably tell that from all the random comments in my rebirth journal.   After a month, though, im confident we'll be noticing results.




I will. Just to be clear, I am frustrated with my body fat, not the Rebirth. So far, I'd say it is working as advertised.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 22, 2004)

*Meals 4/22*


Rebirth + Myoplex Lite Shake
100% Whey shake + 1/4 cup Oats (POST WORK OUT)
4 oz chicken + FF cheese + CLA
Rebirth + chicken plate with green beans
LF cottage cheese 1/2 cup + Low Carb Lean Body
Rebirth + 5 oz chicken, ff cheese, tortilla, 2 egg whites
5 oz chicken + FF cheese and then a break down...one bagle with cream cheese (oops)
[/list=1]


Totals for the day...damn that bagel!
2553 cals
310 protein (49%)
76 Fat (27%)
159 Carb (24%)


----------



## Monolith (Apr 22, 2004)

Cream cheese! 

Mmmm...


----------



## Pepper (Apr 23, 2004)

Wake-up weight 4/23: 292.8

Couple of observations:
1. My energy level was through the roof this morning. 
2. You gotta shake your Sesathin bottle, I don't think I was getting any of the "good stuff" as it had settled. Ironcially, I discovered this after Mono's report of what it looked like. My didn't and I wondered why.  now it does
3. I have noticed a slight but definate decrease in sex drive. I have no idea if this is related to anything.
4. Trained with a PT today and my wife, all the trainers, and a couple of other clients all commented on how much leaner and more defined I looked.  Anyway, it got me fired up to have a good, clean weekend.
5. Trained shoulders today and they are getting better but the one word I would use to describe my shoulders is "SUCK." They still hurt and they are weak as hell, this is why my bench is down, it has to be.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 23, 2004)

lmao

Yeah, i thought id been noticing a decreased sex drive too, but was gonna wait a few more days before saying anything.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 24, 2004)

Wake Up Weight 4/24 293.0

Meals 4.23
Meal One: Leptigen + Pro Complex Shake 
Meal Two: PWO shake - 100% Whey + 1/4 cup Oats
Meal Three: 5 oz chicken
Meal Four: Leptigen + Tuna Fillet (OK, they gave us free chips and queso b/c our food was so slow and I ate maybe four/five chips, not logged.)
Meal Five: 1/2 cup cottage cheese
Meal Six: Leptigen+ 6 oz turkey breast, brocollie, pat of butter and some Light-Done-Right dressing
Meal 7:Myoplex light shake

Totals:
Cals 1843
P: 277 (61%)
F: 51 (25%)
C: 62 (14%)


----------



## Pepper (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> lmao
> 
> Yeah, i thought id been noticing a decreased sex drive too, but was gonna wait a few more days before saying anything.



Actually, this is welcomed for me. My sex drive is too high normally.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 26, 2004)

Sunday 4/25/04
Wake up weight 295 

Meals (total)
Cals 2529
P 344 (60%)
F 72 (28%)
C 70 (12%)

Three doses of L-Rebirth and two doses of Sesathin.

Leg workout today, so I CRAVED protein all afternoon. THis is why the P and total cals are higher today.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 26, 2004)

Monday, 4/26

Weight: 292.8 

Meal 1: Leptigen  + oats (ran out of time)
Meal 2: 2 chicken breasts + ff cheese
Meal 3: Leptigen + greek salad with about 3 or 4 oz of chicken
Meal 4: LC Lean Body + sesathin + fish oil
Meal 5: Rebirth +  8 oz chicken
Meal 6: Optimun PM Pro Complex + sesathin + creatine

Totals:
Cals 1928
Protein 188 (38.5%) too low
Fat: 99 (45.4%) too much
Carb: 78 (16%)


----------



## Monolith (Apr 26, 2004)

Lookin good, Pepper.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 27, 2004)

AM Weight: 292.6 

Observations: Both me and my wife agree that my face and upper body look leaner. However, my midsection looks the same. Clearly, my face is thinner. The weight is ticking down, slowly, but down.

Meals:
1. Myoplex + 1/2 cup Oats
PWO: 100% Whey + 1/4 cup oats
2. two tyson frozen chicken breast with FF cheese


----------



## Pepper (Apr 27, 2004)

Twin Peak...could you very quickly let me know if this journal is what your were expecting?


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 27, 2004)

Yep.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 28, 2004)

Totals for 4/27:
Cals: 2426
P 276.1 (46.7%)
F 99.14 (37.5%)
C 93.11 (15.7%)

Wakeup Weight 4/28: 292.4


----------



## Pepper (Apr 28, 2004)

*4/28 Meals*

Meal 1: myoplex lite + 1/2 cup oats
Meal 2: 2 chicken breast + ff cheese + sesathin
Meal 3: Leptigen + 3 oz steak, 3 oz chicken, 3 oz shrimp (japanese restaraunt) + veggies (mostly onions)
Meal 4: LC Lean Body


----------



## Monolith (Apr 28, 2004)

Have your measurements moved at all?


----------



## Pepper (Apr 30, 2004)

Totals for 4/28:
Cals 2533
P 280 (45%)
F 103 (37%)
C 109 (17%)

These totals are little higher than I wanted b/c of a taco incident. The meat was lean, the cheese was ff and the wrap was Low Carb, but I simply had too much

Weight 4/29: not measured (woke up late and forgot)

Meals 4/29
1. Rebirth + Pro Complex shake
2. LC Lean Body + sesathin
3. LC Lean Body
4. Shrimp (14) + Fish Oil + Myoplex Light shake
5. Rebirth + 2 chicken breasts + ff cheese
6. Pro Complex PM + sesathin

Logged on slice of regular cheese but not sure where it fits.  but it is in the totals below.

Totals
Cals 1924
P 288 (61%)
F 59 (28%)
C 55 (11%)

Weight 4/30 AM: 290.0


----------



## Pepper (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Have your measurements moved at all?




I am going to take those this weekend.


----------



## Pepper (May 1, 2004)

I don't have my PocketPC with the calorie totals but here are my meals for Friday, April 30.

Meal 1: Rebirth + 1/2 cup oats, 2 scoops 100% Whey
Meal 2: LC Lean Body
Meal 3: BBQ chicken (meat only) + green beans + sesathin
Meal 4: 4 oz chicken
Meal 5: 1 beef taco on LC wrap
Meal 6: Rebirth + 2 chicken breast + sesathin

somewhere in there I had a couple of cookies and a Pop Tart....not sure why I just did...which makes the next post more interesting...


----------



## Pepper (May 1, 2004)

Saturday Morning Weight: 290.2

Not bad considering the screw up with the sweets....looks like a tight diet for a whle and I will say goodbye to the 290's. Bout damn time!


----------



## Monolith (May 1, 2004)

Sesathin is doing its job, i see. 

How have your workouts been?


----------



## Pepper (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> How have your workouts been?



My workouts have been the same. That is, I have been working out pretty hard but nothing special. My plans to increase cardio have not come through yet b/c of my schedule, but I still intend to do that.

My strength is not great and when it comes to chest, poor. The combination of calorie deficit and a lingering shoulder injury holding me back.


----------



## Pepper (May 3, 2004)

Weekend:

Meals: My meals Saturday and Sunday were just as always. The only difference was Saturday night. We went to a party and a had a few beers and the diet was not fantastic, though not terrible. In order to not drink too much beer, I drank a good bit of diet Coke. I could carry that around and it would be assumed it was a mixed drink and I would not have to answer the "What's your problem?" question over and over. The sodium tooks it toll on my weight.

I weighed in at 292.4 lbs on both Sunday and again this morning. I was a tad disappointed today's weight was not better because my diet was very tight yesterday.

There was one somewhat interesting development in the Rebirth test. At the party Saturday night (which turned out to have a bunch of swingers, which made it interesting) my wife asked me about the "new stuff" I am taking. I expliained that I was testing a new product and what it was designed to do. She said she was asking b/c she said "you are definitely looking more cut."

She is so convinced that it is working for me that she wants to take it. I am trying to order some now so that I will have enough to share with her and complete the test.

She was pretty much in the dark about all of this, so I would have to say that this was pretty substantial evidence that Rebirth is working for me. I intended to take photos and measurements yesterday, but duty called.


----------



## Pepper (May 3, 2004)

OK...i just secured more Rebirth/Sesathin so I wil lbe able to share with the Mrs.

I will assume that TP would like to her her feedback as well, so I will include it here.


----------



## Pepper (May 3, 2004)

Monday 5/3

Weight (as listed above) 292.4

Meal 1: Rebirth +  Pro Complex shake/1/2 cup oatmeal
Meal 2: LC Lean Body + 7 shrimp + Sesathin


----------



## Twin Peak (May 3, 2004)

Yeah, 'course.

Nice progress.


----------



## Pepper (May 4, 2004)

OK...i realize the journal has sucked the last day or so. I just had to fire a guy:

he is a friend
his wife used to babysit for us
his father in law sits on boards/committees with me and is a friend and a client as well
his wife does not work so they have no income now

I am not a stress eater, but today was just not the day to diet. My partners and I had meetings all day and went to eat together, today was not the day to be a dick about where we ate. Not complete disaster, but not a good day dietings.

Suffice to say, we are testing the product ability to handle increased calories today!

We get hard-core tomorrow!


----------



## Monolith (May 4, 2004)

Geez... calling that a "stressfull day" is an understatement.  I hope things work out personally between you and that guy.

Also:  If you turn into a real glutton, double dosing the sesathin is apparently a very good way to keep all those extra cals from turning into fat.


----------



## Pepper (May 5, 2004)

OK...hard-core as promised today...here are my meals for the day.

Rebirth + 2 whole eggs + 3 egg whites scrambled (thanks honey!) + 1 scoop pro-complex (1/2 serving)
LC Lean Body + Sesathin
Rebirth + LC Lean Body
100% Whey shake
Rebirth + Pro Complex Shake
Pro Complex PM shake + Sesathin
[/list=1] 

Will take some fish oil to give me some added fat with each shake.

This will give me totals for the day of:
Cals: 1375 
P: 68.2
F: 31
C: 38

A bit extreme but I will only do this one day to pay for past sins then get back in the 2000/day range.


----------



## Pepper (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> OK...hard-core as promised today...here are my meals for the day.
> 
> Rebirth + 2 whole eggs + 3 egg whites scrambled (thanks honey!) + 1 scoop pro-complex (1/2 serving)
> ...





OK, I didn't quit make it on this plan. Meal five became a spinach salad with a little chicken and a little shrimp. Not to bad, but I didn't log it, so the totals are off a bit.

Wake up Weight 5/6: 290.4


----------



## Pepper (May 6, 2004)

Meals 5/6:


1/2 cup oatmeal + 1 scoop pro complex
1/4 cup oatmeal + 2 scoops 100% whey
salmon filet + veggies + small salad (Ruby Tuesday)
LC Lean Body
2 frozen chicken breasts (BJs) + FF cheese
1 frozen chicken breasts (BJs) + FF cheese + small spinach salad
Rebirth + Pro COmplex PM
[/list=1]


----------



## Twin Peak (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> OK...hard-core as promised today...here are my meals for the day.
> 
> Rebirth + 2 whole eggs + 3 egg whites scrambled (thanks honey!) + 1 scoop pro-complex (1/2 serving)
> ...





Personally, I think such extreme days every now and again are optimal for folks like you and I.


----------



## Pepper (May 7, 2004)

Weight: 292.0

Meals 5/7

Rebirth + 1/4 cup oats + 1/4 cup cottage cheese
100% Whey shake
Rebirth + 2 frozen chicken breast + FF cheese
4 oz chicken, 1/2 cup brocolli, 1/2 cup brown rice
Rebirth + lc lean body
[/list=1]


----------



## Pepper (May 12, 2004)

Wow...guess it is have been a few days since I updated.

Diet has been more of the same except for a break for a few beers at a concert Saturday night. Ironically, I weighed in lower on Sunday that I did on Saturday..go figure..

My lifting buddy is at Disney World all week so I am taking the week off from lifting. I have not done that in a really long time. I am going to the gym everyday, usually at lunch to do cardio.

I seem to be stuck right at the 290-292 mark. I am struggling with this b/c I "feel" lighter and feel that I look lighter, but the scales are not moving.

I have been logging my food each day into my PocketPC and will start posting that again beginning with today.


----------



## Pepper (May 13, 2004)

Diet yesterday was really very good plus I worked in 45 minutes of cardio...

weighed in the AM at just under 289 lbs.


----------



## Monolith (May 15, 2004)




----------



## Pepper (May 18, 2004)

Diet has been pretty consistant and am back in the gym lifting after a week off. I did have a run in with a jar of natural PB, so my cals were higher than normal the last few days.

Weighed in at 289 this morning.

Order of Sesathin and Rebirth arrived today, so I am set for another couple of months.

I have been meaning to take updated photo and measurments but seem to have a meeting every single night. The PLAN is to do these things tonight.


----------



## Monolith (May 18, 2004)

No weight gain after a few less than strict days is pretty good.

I got a question for ya... hows your libido been, Pepper?  I swear, it seems like mine has increased the last few days.


----------



## Pepper (May 18, 2004)

I'd have to say that my libido is normal. I don't know whether is is actually lower that it was pre-Sesathin, but it doesn't seem to be. I am still constantly pestering my wife to give it up.


----------



## Pepper (May 21, 2004)

Weight 5/21: 288.8

Measurements attached.

I am not sure what to make of them.

The right bicep measurement should be ignored. I thought I had done it flexed until I noticed the change, so I did the left unflexed but forgot to go back to the right.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2004)

If strength levels have not dropped off the chart, it looks like you have dropped in total bodyfat nicely.

I say this because while the stomach difference is not terrific the chest and neck loss is indicative of a far amount of bodyfat loss.

What is the weight difference?


----------



## Pepper (May 21, 2004)

Weight on 4/19: 294.2
Weight on 5/21: 288.8

Down 5.4 lbs, which I guess is nothing to sneeze at as it is just over a lbs a week and that is my target. My software provides a chart of my current weight vs my "target" weight and the current weight line stays slightly below the target weight.


----------



## Pepper (May 21, 2004)

My bench press is down since I started the diet, but has not decreased since I started this test. To be honest, that "problem" is more of a shoulder problem than anything else.

I set a personal high on leg press just this Tuesday.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2004)

That all sounds very positive to me.


----------



## Pepper (May 21, 2004)

I agree.

Liposuction or amputation are about the only things out there that will give me the weightloss results I want. I am a touch impatient about this. I have been at it over a year...but I keep telling myself, I was "at it" getting fat for much longer than that.

I am happy with this product...I order three more jugs of it as well as three bottles of sesathin.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2004)

Glad you are enjoying them.  Have they made following the diet any easier?


----------



## Monolith (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> I have been at it over a year...but I keep telling myself, I was "at it" getting fat for much longer than that.



haha, ive used that same attitude when i get impatient.

Nice work on the weight loss though... especially with you setting a new PR in the gym! 

Has your wife started using the sesathin yet?  Hows she like it?


----------



## Pepper (May 24, 2004)

Hey TP...what would be your thoughts on me starting a 1-AD cycle?

Completely up to you...I would not want to do anything that took away from the test.

My thought is that it would make the scales less relevant to judging progress and would make BF% much more important.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 24, 2004)

How long have you been testing for?

You have given pretty good feedback so far, so I wouldn't mind much.

I'd say finish up either 4 or 6 weeks worth and then go for it.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 1, 2004)

OK, I have not updated in a while and here's why. I asked TP if it would be OK for me to start a cycle of 1-AD. The truth is that I was really hoping he'd agree to it b/c I had already started. So, I have been on my cycle of 1-AD along with testing the Rebirth. Sorry about that but I had what I considered a very depressing moment in the gym on chest day. I used to routinely rep out 20x at 225 and that day I did 12. I was just depressed about it. So, decided it was time to emphasize my weight lifting if that cost me a little on the diet. However, fat loss was still a priority, just not the number one priority.

What is significant about this is that I responded to 1-ad like I have never responded to any supplement EVER. This will be my third 1-ad cycle with my last being in November of 2003. My strength immediate returned. I hit 20 reps (barely) on the 225, my legs are just HUGE. My arms are very, very tight. I have never seen anything like it.

I know this is not a 1-ad test, but I report it as part of the Rebirth test b/c I think it is worth noting how drastically different my response to 1-ad was while taking Rebirth. Is there a connection? I don't know. I don't understand the chemistry well enough to say. However, I will say this, I sure think there is a connection.

My weight shot right back up to 296 during the first week on 1-ad but has since return to the 290 - 292 range. I am definatley tighter and stronger.

I realize that I "cheated" somewhat by starting 1-ad w/o getting the approval. I apologize for that.

TP, what are your thoughts on a possible connection between the Rebirth and the unexpected effectiveness of prohormones.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 1, 2004)

As for my diet the last 2 weeks, my calories were a tad higher but the meals were essentially the same, just more food. My calories were in the 2,800 range which is still a slight deficit for me (or should be  )


----------



## Monolith (Jun 1, 2004)

Holy shit, Pepper... 225lbx20?   Youre a beast!

Nice weight loss, too.  Have you compared yourself to the pics you took at the start of the evaluation?  You look leaner?


----------



## Par Deus (Jun 1, 2004)

Pepper,

At the biochemical/cell/molecular levels, Rebirth does a lot of things that should potentiate androgen use -- for a fairly overfat person (by bodybuilding standards -- i.e 15-20%+), it would be a lot like a thin person adding 1000 calories and 50g of protein to their diet, when they started the androgen.

Basically, it helps fix "Fed state" signalling, which is screwed up in endos and the overfat. 

Likewise, in someone who is thin, who suddenly adds calories, they are going to get more anabolic activity (and, in endos, and morseo, in the overfat, their "Fed" signalling is disproportionately directed to anabolism of adipose tissue (which is bad


----------



## Pepper (Jun 27, 2004)

Progress photo...not looking like much progress. Believe it our not, I *think *I look leaner. More and more people are commenting on it...However, this photo does not show it. Argghh. I had a few beers last night so maybe a little bloat?


----------

